# Is my 'big end' gone?



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

I returned home a few hours ago from a lovely weekend in Suffolk - with the 'van on the back of an AA lorry as I travelled in the cab with the driver.

Despite my beloved 'van developing a very unpleasant ailment half an hour from my destination on Friday morning, my weekend was not ruined thanks to the wonderful service offered by the AA. The 'van staggered to the campsite I had booked, apparently firing on two cylinders. The engine sounded like a motorbike and something somewhere else was applauding its efforts from time to time - or was it little explosions? I took a look under the bonnet and at the exhaust pipe and checked the water temperature but there were no signs of what was wrong. I remembered stuff about 'big ends' that men used to mutter about in subdued tones when I was a child. 

A lovely AA chap came to the site and spent about an hour trying to diagnose the problem before giving me the bad news. However, I was relieved to learn the lorry that would take me to a garage near home could be booked for Monday morning. I was part of a large group that was visiting Aldeburgh on a painting weekend. We had fantastic weather, despite the forecasts, great meals together and, despite my enforced immobility, I had a wonderful time. I was grateful I had taken my bike.

The AA man arrived just before 9.00am, had a cup of coffee with me in the 'van, got the vehicle loaded and off we set. 

The husband and I have belonged to the AA for many years and have only used it around a half dozen times but the peace of mind it provides and the assistance received when needed makes it worth every penny. Both AA men went about their business in a cheerful, unfussy manner and worked with expertise.

I am now waiting for the repair bill - I know it is going to hurt, but I will always keep up my subscription to the AA. A huge thank you to them.

Autumn


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Are you asking what the probem is or did the AA man tell you?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes don't keep us in suspense, Alan.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

I don't have a diagnosis of the problem yet, Bill - I just wanted to spread the word about the AA. I would recommend 'van owners to join.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

I am in suspense too - but for different reasons - I think this one is going to cost lots. The husband was very reassuring - it's only money, he said.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Well I'm still drinking as much as ever. 

I think I'll try the RAC next year.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I don't know whether it's any consolation or not, but those are not the symptoms of a failing big end!


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi ,could Be a injector , or injector Rail , is it a Peugeot Engine ?


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

I wrote the original post on this incident back in September and thought I would provide an update, as we have only just managed to make our fist long trip in it since the repairs were carried out.

My 'van was towed by the AA to a garage fairly local to where I live but one I had never visited before, and as it was called 'Big Boys' (for heaven's sake!!) I was more than a little wary. I need not have worried. They are a very professional outfit.

The diagnosis was not good. The engine head had a hairline crack between the two middle pistons, which meant I could risk having a new gasket fitted but that it could possibly blow again. I think continuing to drive it to my destination did not help - I didn't want to call out the AA on the road, because I had a friend with me and we both wanted to reach the campsite and enjoy our weekend away. Because the 'van, despite being around ten years old, is in good condition, I was assured a new engine and all the accessory bits would not be necessary, so I opted to have the block skimmed. 

A later 'phone call informed me that the radiator was rotten and should be replaced too. The bill was mounting - I even considered selling the'van! The husband, who really is not keen on camping anyway, said I should just think of the 'van having cost a bit more when I bought it, and we both know that being without my pride and joy would make me miserable.

At last the 'van was ready to go. The mechanic had taken photos of the damage, replaced hoses and even wiped clean the bodywork areas under the bonnet. After a test run, he adjusted the timing and yes, he was right, it was running much quieter. Apparently a hose had been unattached that had made the engine always sound a bit rumbly. The bill - ehmm, well, around £2,300. Ouch! But that was four months ago, Christmas expenses have come and gone and I'm planning our summer trips, so the cost is a distant memory and I'm pleased I didn't sell.

Autumn


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't make sense

You had a crack in the head but had the blocked skimmed ??????

Loddy


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Loddy, am I not making sense because I have a crack in the head 8O or are you seriously questioning my grasp of things mechanical. Hey, the big lump of metal with the four holes, in which the pistons go up and down, which I believe is called the engine, had a tiny crack between two of the holes. Apparently this is bad news - I do hope so because it cost over two grand to put right, after which it did feel as though my block had been skimmed!!

Autumn


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Right where do we go with this,
If you drove the van with the head gasket gone you could have burnt a channel between the 2 middle cylinders ( not a crack). this could be repaired by skimming the block but to retain the correct compression ratio you should skim the pistons the same amount, do you see how complex this is getting, if it was a cracked head this could have been repaired by weighing it in a fitting a new one.

Sorry to question your mechanical aptitude but after 40+ years on the spanners detail matters

Loddy


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes, you are quite right, I am being careless with the terminology. It was indeed a channel (when is a channel not a crack) between the two central cylinders. It was very slight and I'm not sure if the pistons needed skinmmng too, although that was mentioned.

My Dad would have been disappointed in me - I much preferred watching him in his garage mending his old bangers than being in the kitchen, where girls were supposed to be in the 1950's. I remember watching him changing a gasket on the engine of a Standard 9.

Autumn


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I follow you Loddy, still got my 1960's snapon spanners. :lol: 
Main thing is it was cheaper than a new engine, the vehicle runs sweetly and they are enjoying it again, but most of all someone isn't grumpy. :roll: :roll: 
Thanks for the update and glad you are back on the road.

cabby


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Autumn

Enjoy your Motor Home even if him indoors don't

Loddy xxx


Cabby
nearly sold my kit when I saw what they fetch on e-bay but couldn't, they have so many memories

Loddy :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

still thinking about mine as well, no one to give it to so will soon.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> still thinking about mine as well, no one to give it to so will soon.
> 
> cabby


There is nothing quite like the feel of a good tool in your hand.

I wish I'd bought more when I was earning, the other rubbish just doesn't last long.

Send em to me Cabby, I'll keep them well polished mate.


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

cabby said:


> still thinking about mine as well, no one to give it to so will soon.
> 
> cabby


hi

I was going to suggest you could adopt my 12 year old, he would love some nice spanners!, but he has his eye on my Messerschmitt which is metric!!

if you ask around your family, you will probably find a deserving recipient . I still have (cherish ) some of my grandfathers tools but non of my fathers tools.
strange old thing , but spent time with grandad 'tinkering' but my own dad is more academic , and never did anything with him.

trying to fix that with junior, who is car mad.

they say we skip a generation , both my grandparents were engineers, junior seems to have caught it early



neill


----------

